# Screen vs Exposure STD



## coder2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

If a pt has a dx of sexual exposure or dx exposure to STD, would you bill 
V01.6  for exposure to STD and V74.5 for sexual exposure?  These are office visits and the providers use both dx.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## ringalls (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Amy 
If the patient has been exposed to the STD then the code to use would be V0.16 (contract with or exposed to)  If the patient is there of screening for STD then the code should be V7.45 (screening examination for venereal disease)  I believe id there is a history of the exposure  then  use the screening code.
Hope this helps
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald
CCS, CPC, FCS, CPC-E/M


----------



## lphillips (Dec 9, 2008)

*V01.6 vs. V74.5*

I code V01.6 when "exposure to" and V74.5 for "screening". I don't code both together.


----------

